# Pronunciació de la lletra "d"



## gvergara

Hola:

Voldria saber com cal pronunciar la lletra "d". Quan l'escolto, em sembla més o menys semblant a la prunciació de la d xilena (neutral), no obstant, la transcripció fonética és, en alguns casos, /ð/ (com la combinació th anglesa de la paraula _the_).


----------



## Little_Little

Hola gvergara!

Potser algú entès en la matèria ens dirà la manera més correcta de pronunciar la lletra "d", però et puc assegurar que de manera més comú es pronuncia com en castellà. SI no vols ser molt purista no cal que hi donis més importància!


----------



## ernest_

Després d'una vocal és habitual pronunciar /ð/, i /d/ en els altres casos.


----------



## ampurdan

Jo més aviat diria que és entre vocals que es pronuncia com a fricativa dental sonora. "Solitu*d*" i "a*d*ministratiu" sonen com una oclusiva dental sorda /t/.


----------



## betulina

Sí, exacte, entre vocals la "d" es pronuncia /ð/ i en la resta de casos, /d/. 

Per exemple, a "dia" seria /d/, però quan diem "cada dia" passa a pronunciar-se /ð/. En aquest cas, la D de "cada" i de "dia" es pronuncien igual, però no quan diem el mot per separat.


----------



## Little_Little

De totes maneres, no sé a quin nivell de català gvergara vol arribar, però els catalanoparlants que no som filòlegs, lingüistes o alguna cosa per l'estil, pronunciem totes les "d" igual i ens quedem tan amples, no?

Si m'esforço en analitzar-ho, potser sí que al dir "demà", o "dibuixar" poso la llengua poso la llengua gairebé al paladar i al dir "cada" o "vegada" la poso entre les dents, però vaja, també ho faig en castellà, no ho hauria de fer?


----------



## ernest_

Jo també anava a dir "entre vocals", el que passa que la "d" de "vidre" i "pedra" també es pronuncia /ð/ i  no és entre vocals.


----------



## Little_Little

L'Ernest té raó... Que n'és de comlicada la pronúncia del català!


----------



## betulina

Tens raó, Ernest. Això potser es deu al fet que la /ð/ és dental i la /ɾ/ és alveolar, i els dos punts d'articulació tenen en comú que es fa servir la part anterior de la llengua. Només és una hipòtesi, però.



Little_Little said:


> De totes maneres, no sé a quin nivell de català gvergara vol arribar, però els catalanoparlants que no som filòlegs, lingüistes o alguna cosa per l'estil, pronunciem totes les "d" igual i ens quedem tan amples, no?



No hi estic gens d'acord, Little_Little. Per descomptat que les pronuncies diferent, encara que no siguis lingüista, si de cas no n'ets conscient, però és una cosa que vas aprendre quan vas aprendre a parlar i que fas automàticament.
No et discuteixo que en castellà no es faci el mateix, no ho sé segur, jo també diria que sí, però vaja, en moltes altres llengües segur que funciona diferent.


----------



## Little_Little

betulina said:


> Tens raó, Ernest. Això potser es deu al fet que la /ð/ és dental i la /ɾ/ és alveolar, i els dos punts d'articulació tenen en comú que es fa servir la part anterior de la llengua. Només és una hipòtesi, però.
> 
> 
> 
> No hi estic gens d'acord, Little_Little. Per descomptat que les pronuncies diferent, encara que no siguis lingüista, si de cas no n'ets conscient, però és una cosa que vas aprendre quan vas aprendre a parlar i que fas automàticament.
> No et discuteixo que en castellà no es faci el mateix, no ho sé segur, jo també diria que sí, però vaja, en moltes altres llengües segur que funciona diferent.


 
L'únic que intento dir és que segurament algú que, com jo, no sigui d'un camp especialitzat no notarà si una persona no és catalanoparlant si no fa diferència entre la d de "dona" i la d de "quedar-se", perquè la diferència és mínima.

En altres idiomes, per exemple el grec, sí que hi ha una diferència notable en la pronúncia del que aquí entenem com a so "d", fins i tot s'escriu diferent l'un de l'altre.


----------



## ampurdan

Ja ho crec que ho notaria. Potser no s'explicaria quina és la raó concreta per la qual el parlar li sona estrany, però de ben cert que li sonaria.

Pensa com un anglòfon sense gaires coneixements de català pronunciaria "cada dia" i ho veuràs clar.


----------



## ryba

Hola!





gvergara said:


> Voldria saber com cal pronunciar la lletra "d". Quan l'escolto, em sembla més o menys semblant a la prunciació de la d xilena (neutral), no obstant, la transcripció fonética és, en alguns casos, /ð/ (com la combinació th anglesa de la paraula _the_).



Però si ð és el símbol de la _d_ aproximant en castellà també, no només de la fricativa dental sonora del anglès. Hi pensis o no, pronuncies ð en _cada_, parlis castellà xilè o català, és igual (bé, en realitat, hi ha petites diferències entre els dialectes i la ð xilena pot ser una mica més relaixada en la majoria dels casos que la ð catalana del dialecte central, però vaja, bàsicament és el mateix).

[d] i [ð] són al·lòfons del fonema /d/ és per això que els parlants nadius no es fixen gaire com i quan exactament pronuncien la _d_, les variants (els al·lòfons) els surten naturalment.

Ara bé, si es pot, m'afegeixo a la pregunta.

1) El meu _Diccionari Català-Castellà/Castellano-Catalán_ de l'Enciclopèdia Catalana indica que després de la _r_ la _d_ és realitza com a oclusiva [d] i no pas com a fricativa [ð]: perdó [pərdó]. Això, per cert, coincideix amb la pronúncia d'alguns dialectes de l'espanyol d'Amèrica Central, com el salvadorià. El mateix passa amb els grups -rg- i -rb-: _gorga_ [górgə], _pertorbar_ [pərturbá].

Un ex-profe de castellà meu que és lleidatà m'ha dit, però, que _Jordi_ i _perdó_ és pronuncien amb [ð], com en castellà (cf. _perdón_ /perðón/) i no com ho indica el diccionari.

2) Segons el mateix diccionari, el grup _-gd-_ també es realitza amb sons oclusius [gd] i no pas fricatius [ɣð]: _Magdalena_ [məgdəlɛnə] (cf. castellà [maɣðaléna]).

Què en penseu, com pronuncieu els grups _-rd- _i_ -gd-_?

Gràcies per endavant.


----------



## Little_Little

Hola ryba!

Doncs mira, personalment no en sé gaire de fonètica, però jo et puc dir que per -rd- com "merda" (perdó) faig servir [ð], però per -gd- com "Bagdad" faid servir [d].

Esperem a veure què hi diuen els entesos però, podria ser que jo no ho pronunciés bé!


----------



## ryba

Moltíssimes gràcies, Little_Little!  A mi tampoc no em sona _merda_ amb [d], a veure què en diuen els altres.


----------



## aprenent

I la "d" al final de paraula, no us sona més bé com a "t" (semblant a la "d", però sorda en lloc de sonora), d'aquí que els catalanoparlants pronunciam madrid com "madrit", i sigui la befa que ens fan quan parlam en castellà?


----------



## ryba

aprenent said:


> I la "d" al final de paraula, no us sona més bé com a "t" (semblant a la "d", però sorda en lloc de sonora), d'aquí que els catalanoparlants pronunciam madrid com "madrit", i sigui la befa que ens fan quan parlam en castellà?



I tant, la _-d_ final es pronuncia /t/. Fins ara tenia entès que és així sempre. El que s'ha dit al fil Vaig a Sitges (pronunciació) sembla corroborar-ho (les oclusives no se sonoritzen davant vocal; no hi ha cap dubte d'això).

A la Viquipèdia anglesa, però, posa que _Generalitat de Catalunya_ es pronuncia /ʒənəɾəɫiˡtad də kətəˡɫuɲə/ (amb la -t final sonoritzada a /d/). És un error, no? O és que les oclusives sí que se sonoritzen davant consonant sonora?


----------



## ernest_

No, jo crec que és correcte. L'última consonant de "Generalitat" definitivament no és /t/, ja que llavors t'obliga a fer una pausa abans de pronunciar la /d/ de "de". Potser en un discurs solemne, sí que es pronuncia /t/, però en el parlar normal diria que és un únic so /d/, o potser un so /d/ un pel més llarg del normal: /ʒə nə ɾə ɫi ˡtad: ə kə tə ˡɫu ɲə/ ?


----------



## espita

Estis d'acord amb n'ernest. En el cas de "generalitat de catalunya", el so /t/ s'assimila al so /d/ i per això sembla que es pronuncia generalitat amb -d al final. Si pronuncies "generalitat" sense dir cap paraula més després és clarament una /t/.


----------



## ryba

Moltes gràcies! Té sentit.

I en el cas d'altres consonants sonores, que tenen un altre punt d'articulació?

un ga*t g*ros
un ga*t m*'ha esgarrapat


----------



## ryba

ryba said:


> Moltes gràcies! Té sentit.
> 
> I en el cas d'altres consonants sonores, que tenen un altre punt d'articulació?
> 
> un ga*t g*ros
> un ga*t m*'ha esgarrapat



O, ja que aquí es parla de la pronunciació de la lletra <d>,

ver*d g*roguenc
no em fa ni fre*d n*i calor

???

Com es pronuncia la _-d_/_-t_ final en aquesta mena de grups consonàntics?


----------



## betulina

Doncs jo diria que igual, que fem /d/. En la paraula sola ("verd", per exemple), fem una /t/, però davant de consonant sonora se sonoritza.

Espera més respostes, però.


----------



## ryba

betulina said:


> Doncs jo diria que igual, que fem /d/. En la paraula sola ("verd", per exemple), fem una /t/, però davant de consonant sonora se sonoritza.
> 
> Espera més respostes, però.


Moltes gràcies, Betulina! A la meva llengua, que també fa assimilació de sonoritat, es podria dir de qualsevol de les dues maneres (p.ex. _bra*t G*rzesia_ amb [t] o amb [d]), hi ha dos estàndards (-> _standard_ de Varsòvia & _standard_ de Cracòvia i Poznan, pàg. 9), la diferència entre el polonès i el català en aquest respecte resideix en que en polonès els dos estàndards concerneixen totes les obstruents per igual també davant de vocal (és a dir, és menys complicat, és igual si és una oclusiva, o una africada o una fricativa i, per tant, sí que es pot dir _bra*t o*jca_ amb [d]). Fa relativament poc que en sóc conscient, de com exactament funciona tot això, i haig de confessar que la fonètica catalana és massa rica perquè m'hi hagi fixat abans, com exactament es pronuncien els grups consonàntics.


----------



## pcplus

segons como jo ho sento, les "d's" finals se solen assemblar a la "t", i de vegades es fan com una "te": 
Madrid (Madrit)

En castellà de castilla però, el só és més suau que en català: "madrid", i en altres dialectes del castellà també es pot sentir "madriz" "madrið" o madrí"


----------



## aclaparat

Un incís, crec que no pronuncio pas la "d" de "verd" quan li segueix una paraula començada per consonant.


----------

